# Nothing today?



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Neither myself or my dad did any good the last two days. How bout you guys? What might you attribute this to....weather?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Today got a coyote, red fox, 5 big ****,6 grinners and a skunk. Almost all locations had some action. Changed all my sets over to waxed dirt today for the cold weather coming in. Also got 8 geese on a hunt I did this morning. I need a nap this afternoon way to old to start running traps at 4:00 am. Get hunters in the field at 6:30, pick up decoys at 9:00. Finish running sets and then remake them all. Don't think I'm going to skin tonight just sleep. Done whining hope the wife doesn't look in the freezer tonight.:gaga:

I would think stuff would start moving alot more over the next three of four days.


Griff


----------



## ol'man (Nov 24, 2005)

Nothing but 2 grinners THIS YEAR !!! had a fox miss the pan by about 1 1/2 in. today. Seems like good locations and sets..Dunno


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

same here. been consistant with one to three a day but the last two days i thought should produce didnt. good thing the morgage doesnt depend on it.

griff, you rock. great job. im sure she knows better than to lookin the freezer.


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Picked up 2 yotes, a red fox and 2 **** today.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job!

Your all making me wish I could set some. Most places I trap under the condition that I wait until deer season is over.

You guys gettin any pictures?


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

my girls


----------



## Beeman (Nov 7, 2008)

No luck last night for me.....


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Few **** and a few grinner in the thumb....


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a picture for ya furminator!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice pic hunter,congrat's!!


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

another **** and a big male grinner this morning, makes seven raccoons for the year plus a handful of grinners. Not a single fox all week here in the center of the thumb. This is my first year back in the canine game after about ten years off and it appears either the yotes have thinned the population of reds or I have really lost it. 

Had a badger take the head off a cottontail that got into a canine set. At least that is my interpretation of the sign. Very interesting story there in the sand.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Hunter54 said:


> Here is a picture for ya furminator!


Looks like you caught your Avatar.:lol:


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Yesterday my small trapline did not produce any critters either.

My small line consists of a few traps set on our property and one stream nearby.

But for the very few traps I am running the trapping season has been very good for me.

1 coyote, 1 grey fox, 5 raccoon, 5 opossum, 0 skunks, 1 buck mink and 2 muskrats.

It is a little strange thou, that I have not caught more skunks, since in the past years on our property I have caught upwards of a dozen.

Apparently the skunk population must be way down for some reason around our place. Not seeing many road killed skunks either.

The big story this year is the over abundance of partridge on our property. I can easily estimated that there are over 15 pats on our 25 acres, alone. I have however been able to harvest five of them so far with the shotgun. Might fine eating!

Apparently, keeping the skunk, opossum and raccoons under control must have some positive impact on the partridge population.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Just got back home from running my small trapline.

No activity to report from the canine sets on our property.

But to my great surprise the second to the last trap I checked on my small water line held a nicely drown large male coyote.

The set was one that I have made for several years now. It is a partially submerged log across a good sized stream, that raccoon and fox have been using quite regularly. But I have never seen any sign in the past of a coyote crossing on this natural bridge.

I had made a well camouflaged blind set using a #3 Victor coilspring wired to the log. The trap was set more than six feet from shore and the water is over 3' deep. So I was fairly sure that any **** or fox would be drown in short order.

Towing a water soaked coyote upstream to the truck was a completely new experience for me. But since he was already totally soaked it seemed like the most appropriate way to transport him.

I slipped in a couple of otter sets on this stream, that should produce my one otter before the season closes, since I am pretty sure otter travel up this stream every so often.

Here is a photo of the log crossing I took a couple of years ago, but it still looks the same.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice job on the yote Dave. Never heard of on drowning....hmmmm. Again, nothing on my line today. I made new sets and everything! 
Tried water setting today! I have to admit it is alot of fun not having to camoflage your set all the time! I will however, have something tomorrow!


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I had 3 traps out for two days and caught a gray, a coyote and a grinner. I had actually never caught a coyote on a first night set until this , I had the gray and the coyote the same night.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i went to my downstate house for an overnight to see the grandkids and make sure the house was good. got to the house and the wife had her (mine too) grandson over. he's 11 and i told him to throw on some warm clothes and lets go set a couple colony traps on a little creek bye me. we set them and he was all excited. we saw muskrats swimming around so i knew we "should" catch something. 
well i had to take him back home after about an hour and told him we better check the traps on the way to his house. we got there and i told him to jump out of the truck and check'em. that smile was the best ive ever seen from him. we had a rat in each trap. so i threw them in the truck and took him home. on the way back from dropping him off and goin to the store i told the little women we better check those again. Sweeeeet another 2 rats. get up this mornin and go pull them, (im back up to the cottage) and caught another 2. 6 rats in about 14 hours in those traps. first time ive ever used them and they are sweeeeeet!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Morning pics.


Griff


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

dang griff... you are "da man"!! glad to see you still have animals moving good down your way. those are some fat looking *****! were those canine sets you got those in?
very nice!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Griff...Excellent job...You guys amaze me with how much fur you guys pull off your lines. Great job and awesome picks..

Dave...Great job on the Yote in the drowning set...sounds like your small water line is paying off.

hunter54...Nice yote and ****.

Not much action in the thumb...I beleive i Had a fox stolen from my set this past weekend:rant:...other than that a few ****. water set went in yesterday. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

i broke a three day dry spell this morn with a grinner whohoo. i did thoug have to pull a bunch of sets for deer season. those are some nice looking critters griff.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

14 rats, a ****, a possum and a rabbit!!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I still got nothin, even in my water sets! I suck!!!


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice pics. Excuse my ignorance on this subject, but do you have to shoot the animals or are they usually dead when you get to the trap? I have read where the water traps will cause them to drown, but are they usually still alive for the others?

Thanks.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Mike glad the wife let you set a line. Looks like you have the highest catch rate per trap.

Wiggler I catch as many **** in my sets as predators. Most are nice big boar ****.

PerchOnly All animals caught on dry land with a foothold trap are alive when you get to them. All traps which hold a animal alive must be checked daily. There are different ways to dispatch a animal ,one of which is to shoot them. We choose not to discuss methods on a open forum as the antis will twist your words and use them against us. The method I use is faster than shooting them.

Griff


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

griffondog said:


> Mike glad the wife let you set a line. Looks like you have the highest catch rate per trap.
> 
> 
> Griff


The wife is pretty supportive of my trapping. She wasnt always, but you know that song... "she changed her mind when she couldnt change me"? I guess she just figured its better to let me do my thing, and she does her's. Might get a little bit tighter next year cause we've got a 2nd generation hodnett trapper on the way. I already have plans for the real fur teddy bear.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

mhodnettjr said:


> "she changed her mind when she couldnt change me"? .


Good point...I asked my wife to take my truck uptown last night to get gas because i was busy cooking dinner. She came home and started yelling "Im not driving than Damn truck until spring"!!! I dont think she liked the smell of Fox Urin and fish oil, or it could be what was in the bed of the truck!!! My wife is starting to get more supportive of my trapping habits also...She atleast asks me if i caught anything today..now...Hey its a start right? And the good thing is it keep her out of the garage right:lol: congrats on the new trapper comming also, that teddy bear idea is awesome...With the low fur prices this year i might have to try and make one for my niece's.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Well....... the no catch streak is history! YES HISTORY! Checked the line and took two mink and a large boar ****! There is a story behind one of the mink though. Never saw anything like it before. I will post pics when the comp guru comes home. The pic will tell the story.... maybe!

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr255/karaconhomes/trapping002.jpg

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr255/karaconhomes/trapping001.jpg


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Pulled most of my sets for the deer hunters today. Still have 9 sets in the ground. Having a hard time finding coyotes this year on my farms. But I'm having the best year I've ever had on grey fox. Seems just when the line fired up I've got to stop for deer season.

Griff


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

9 **** 4 rats and 2 opossum. Pulled everything for deer. Except one rat killer spot. Canines are very frustrating to say the least.:rant:
You guys are excellent at what you do! Congrats!!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Griff,

I'm not worthy!!

Most of the areas I trap I was able to get cause I said I would wait until firearm season is over. (seems to be a good sales pitch)

I am trying to use peat moss this year for trap cover so I made a set on the edge of my yard with a victor #2 and a rotten mouse. Yesterday my trap was partially uncovered. I covered it back up and bedded an MB 550 as a second trap.


This little guy was waiting for me this morning. (40 yards from my garage and 10 yards from my dogs boundry)


----------



## Hunter54 (Feb 12, 2007)

Griff,

I picked up 4 gray fox last week and didn't catch one last year. I wonder what is up with the spike in the grey fox population. I am not getting the coyotes where I did last year as I expected too either. I pulled all of my traps for deer season too. I don't need anymore slug holes in my catches. Already had one in a yote this year.:rant: Glad to see your back on the fox furminator!! Nice one!


----------

